# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ku ta vendos adresën e faqes sime personale?

## CuLi-GoaL

Mendoj qe keti forumi i mungon nje nen-foum ku mund qe antaret te prezantojne web faqen e tyre.

----------


## Alienated

> Mendoj qe keti forumi i mungon nje nen-foum ku mund qe antaret te prezantojne web faqen e tyre.


Me sa di une webfaqet mund te vendosen ne profil, apo jo?!

----------


## Albo

> Mendoj qe keti forumi i mungon nje nen-foum ku mund qe antaret te prezantojne web faqen e tyre.


Adresat e faqeve personale mund ti vendosni ne profil dhe kushdo qe viziton profilin tuaj mund te klikoje mbi te.

Adresat e faqeve personale NUK mund te vendosen:

- Poshte emrit tuaj ne postimet e forumit.
- Brenda postimeve qe ju beni, me qellim reklamimi.
- Ne firmen tuaj.

Albo

----------

